# Anyone ever find out how Keri Leigh Tucker (That Metal Show) died?



## jkspawn (May 9, 2011)

I know they dedicated a memorial to her after the end credits of the Season 4 premiere, but they never said how she died. She was 26 and showed no signs of health issue, drug abuse. WTF?  Not to mention she was gorgeous. 

Anyone ever find out?


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 9, 2011)

Just did some searching, and it looks like her family never released the reason. Only thing I found was "she fell asleep one night, and simply didn't wake up".

If the family won't say, then you'll never know.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (May 9, 2011)

Must be chem trails...


Or HAARP.


----------

